# Princess Bunny - Comic [MOVED]



## BunBunArt (Oct 7, 2018)

Finally I've started the comic! Not sure about the story yet but I do know that there will be characters guest in every chapter for SFW and NSF!
The only original characters (mine) I am going to use will be Princess Ella, her maid and her father~

I will open a cast for the next guests starting from chapter 2 because the first one will be with her lovely maid ♥

*Here's the link where I will upload the pages: Princess Bunny | Tapas*


----------



## Technophiliah (Oct 7, 2018)

Definitely keeping up to date, her and your art are too cute <3


----------



## MissNook (Oct 7, 2018)

You should put a NSFW warning in the title of your thread or/and put censure where it belongs, since there are minors in the forums. 

And nice comic! I really like the ambiance


----------



## BunBunArt (Oct 7, 2018)

MissNook said:


> You should put a NSFW warning in the title of your thread or/and put censure where it belongs, since there are minors in the forums.
> 
> And nice comic! I really like the ambiance



Done, thanks  =)


----------



## MissNook (Oct 7, 2018)

You're welcome! Keep up the great work


----------



## BunBunArt (Oct 7, 2018)

Technophiliah said:


> Definitely keeping up to date, her and your art are too cute <3



Thank you! 
Since your character and mine looked so cute together, I will invite you to the comic as a regular character if you want =D  that means she would appear from time to time as she is someone related. Could be some lady from the mansion or something... we can think about it if you accept. 

I really loved the scene of them, so tender they looked like if she was the mother she never had or a big sister >.<

Just random ideas coming to my mind, it's ok whatever you decide


----------



## Technophiliah (Oct 7, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Thank you!
> Since your character and mine looked so cute together, I will invite you to the comic as a regular character if you want =D  that means she would appear from time to time as she is someone related. Could be some lady from the mansion or something... we can think about it if you accept.
> 
> I really loved the scene of them, so tender they looked like if she was the mother she never had or a big sister >.<
> ...



I agree completely- that scene was so lovely- and the dynamic would be perfect. I would love to have her in your comic! Let me know any details you need and I'll get them typed up for you


----------



## mrcarnation (Oct 8, 2018)

All hail princess Bun!
x3


----------



## BunBunArt (Nov 18, 2018)

So I'm going to upload pages 9 and 10 this month as well for the SFW story, and I will also get started with the first NSFW chapter which takes place between pages 5 and 6 ♥

This is a scheme of how the *SFW *and *NSFW *stories will take place:

*Between *pages* 5 and 6* there will be a short situation where Haru helps Ella to take a bath and get dressed. This will be the first NSFW chapter!
Second chapter will be *between *pages* 8 and 9* with Haru and the new butler. Quite obvious this would happen!


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 7, 2018)

Princess Bunny is *looking for a father bunny*! I am not showing her father yet in the comic in case I happen to find someone who would like to be in the story ^^ If I have no choice I will have to design him myself, but I think it's fun to have other people's characters in the story~

I am *also looking for* another *rich family character*! Ella will be soon visiting some other royal family soon and I still haven't decided who that family will be =)

Also, some more pages are up! 

You can also read the story here and subscribe to get notified when new pages are up: Princess Bunny | Tapas
Also I am leaving the main story totally free to read, but the NSFW chapters will be patreon rewards only and maybe someday by tipping in tapas!


----------



## TR273 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi
I have a spare bunny character around somewhere, he was for a story but I dropped him because the story went in another direction if you would be interested, and for your rich family character are you looking for male or female?


----------



## nunyakibby (Dec 8, 2018)

Oh my, this comic looks hella cute, I'm looking forward to see what you do with it next!!


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 8, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Hi
> I have a spare bunny character around somewhere, he was for a story but I dropped him because the story went in another direction if you would be interested, and for your rich family character are you looking for male or female?



Do you have any reference of him? The rich family must have at least a child around Ella's age, the idea is, she will live with them for a week to learn about other royal families, how everything works inside other rich houses.



Randalieren said:


> Oh my, this comic looks hella cute, I'm looking forward to see what you do with it next!!



Thank you >v<!


----------



## nunyakibby (Dec 8, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Do you have any reference of him? The rich family must have at least a child around Ella's age, the idea is, she will live with them for a week to learn about other royal families, how everything works inside other rich houses.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you >v<!


I'd love to contribute a character in the future, i just have so much cleaning and refreshing to do for some characters ;w; but im willing to drop one if i can for the rich person!


----------



## TR273 (Dec 8, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Do you have any reference of him? The rich family must have at least a child around Ella's age, the idea is, she will live with them for a week to learn about other royal families, how everything works inside other rich houses.


Yes I have a reference, its old so I'll tidy it up. The family don't have a child at the moment bit that's easily fixed. It's going to take a few days because I don't have an Internet computer at the moment (slight accident) so I'm just waiting on a new one.


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 9, 2018)

You can both send me references when you've got them and we will see ^^


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

just keep this guy in mind when casting starts.

Arnak
Age: 194 (magically enhanced)
Species: dragon wolf hybrid
Personality: wise and willing to teach... But dislikes those who believe magic is demonic.

Added info: all red on him is scales while his gray parts are fluff. Prefers the term sorcerer over wizard


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 12, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> View attachment 49788 just keep this guy in mind when casting starts.
> 
> Arnak
> Age: 194 (magically enhanced)
> ...



He would make an interesting character in one of Ella's adventure, maybe when she finally gets out from the mansion and starts seeing the world ♥


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> He would make an interesting character in one of Ella's adventure, maybe when she finally gets out from the mansion and starts seeing the world ♥


Whatever you see fit ma'am. I just hope he won't be too much trouble to draw


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

I was thinking and it occurred to me that the princess may run into bandits or a beast. If you decide on that route, it'd make for an excellent introduction to Arnak where he saves her. It's just a thought


----------



## Juju-z (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh cool someone is using the drawing I made for them as a point of reference given to another artist, I am now officially the cool artist on the block. 

Nice comic btw, I'll be sure to keep track of it as you go.


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 17, 2018)

This thread has been moved to the furry comics! I just found that section because until now I only saw the general comic and novels section! T_T *( Blind me, sorry ;3; )*

So any further comments please go here~
forums.furaffinity.net: Princess Bunny Comic​


----------

